
3.5-inch SBC offers Ryzen V1000 and up to four GbE ports - GordonS
http://linuxgizmos.com/3-5-inch-sbc-offers-ryzen-v1000-and-up-to-four-gbe-ports/
======
Jonnax
Looks interesting. But you can't buy just 1, right?

This is something you have to buy in bulk isn't it?

~~~
scoopertrooper
You can buy just one if you want. It's a fairly new product, so I haven't been
able to find any retailers. Here is a link to a older model to illustrate the
point;

[https://www.bsicomputer.com/products/capa112-15994](https://www.bsicomputer.com/products/capa112-15994)

------
xyse53
Does it not support nvme? Also I wonder why not usb-c at least for power.

